# Hansa container ship grounding in Hong Kong today



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

Interesting report on GCaptain today with videos of Hansa container ship grounding in Hong Kong. Lots of embarrassing You Tube videos already appearing! Go to http://gcaptain.com/cameras-roll-as-hansa-containership-runs-in-hong-kong-videos/ .


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day callpor,sm.totay.02:26;re:hansa container ship grounding in hong kong today.great looking vessel.smart captain.got the ship off without help.saved salvage fee,great video clip.thank you for posting regards ben27


----------



## endure (Apr 16, 2007)

The red setter must have fallen asleep on watch (Jester)


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

Is that the same company as the old Hansa Line from Bremen? It doesn't seem to be the same funnel and not one of their original names (ending in ....fels, I think).

How do you say "I'd like to get you on a slow boat to China" in German?

John T


----------



## Tony Crompton (Jul 26, 2005)

Obviously a complete power failure resulting
in loss of main engine and steering.

Happened to me once, fortunately with no
consequences.

Tony


----------



## willincity (Jul 11, 2007)

makes me wonder where the anchor party were, (?HUH) ..............perhaps I'm living in the dark ages by thinking of sending someone for'd!


----------



## Tony Crompton (Jul 26, 2005)

willincity said:


> makes me wonder where the anchor party were, (?HUH) ..............perhaps I'm living in the dark ages by thinking of sending someone for'd!


The second video shows the anchor was down.

First rule of Grounding "Never go aground with
your Anchors still in the pipe"

Tony


----------



## jmcg (Apr 20, 2008)

A larger picture of her is shown on AIS.

It appears to me that Full Astern may have been rung with a response (of a kind) from her engine.

BW

J(Gleam)(Gleam)


----------

